# Windows fogging badly on my Chevy Cruze



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Not sure if this will help however...
To turn on defrost mode, set the temperature gauge to anything except the hottest (aka not all the way to the right, but one click/notch above).

This sometimes helps me


----------



## jonmiller (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I do usually turn the heat down once I get warm (to keep from burning up).

Also, it doesn't seem to matter if I have the A/C on or not. Thought that would help by being "dryer" air, but seems to make no difference.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

And it's just around the seals or the whole window? Maybe have the dealer check the seals.. not sure if they will be of any help or not


----------



## jonmiller (Dec 11, 2010)

Whole window. It is only around the seals when i am blasting the defrost to get it the best.

If I run the defrost like you would in any normal car (say on fan setting 2), the side windows are completely fogged and the bottom corners of the windshield fog heavily.

It's really a strange thing. The back side windows are fogged constantly. And it is what I consider to be a pretty heavy condensation that builds up.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I had that happen in my previous car and it turned out that I had the vent system on cabin recirc rather than fresh outside air. Or have you already illiminated that possibility? It took me a little while to realize what was wrong because I never put it on recirculate.


----------



## Mahty (Nov 23, 2010)

Check out the Owners Manuel, It's covered there.


----------



## ALiCE (Jan 15, 2011)

jonmiller said:


> The weird thing is that when it first started, the temps outside were cold, but temps we had already seen before. So I cleaned the windows (I use Invisible Glass) just in case a film was on there. It seemed slightly better, just barely, for a day or two, then back to being badly fogged.


The AC compressor should only start (and help) when the outside temp is above 32F.
Maybe the heating radiator is broken? Try this:

Turn the heat to the maximum, fan OFF and let the car runing for 5-10 minutes (stay outside, so that your respiration doesn't fog the windows).
After this, the car should NOT be fogged.

Now, open door, turn up the fan to the max and close the door, without getting in the car. If the windows get fogged pretty bad instantly, then the heating radiator is damaged.


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

Mine has this problem also. Even if I crank the defrost, the passenger side fogs up.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

jonmiller said:


> My windows are fogging very badly. I drive 30 minutes to work. I have to put it on defrost (not half windshield/half floor) and turn the fan all the way up. This is more than annoying to say the least. This keeps the windshield clear and most of the front side windows. They stay fogged up around the seal. The back windows stay fogged and the rear window requires defrost to be on constantly.


Southeast Wisconsin. No fogging problems at all. Need the A/C on at first. 
2LT 1.4LT


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

jonmiller said:


> And side note is that my mileage is still not great after 4500 miles on my 1.8L. struggle to get 28 mpg with 90% highway driving every day. .


Easy 36 mpg at 65 mph on level freeway, no snow in Southeast Wisconsin in 2LT with 1.4LT. I suspect I will be getting 40+ in summer with summer gas.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Just thought of an idea. Take the service manager out for a quick ride and see what they say?????


----------



## jonmiller (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions/ideas. Will try everything out that I haven't already and see if I hit on anything.


----------



## jonmiller (Dec 11, 2010)

Update. And I'm sure I look like a real idiot asking how to defrost my windows, but I have never had a vehicle that acted like this. So anyway thought I would post this last bit of info, but just going to have to try to bring it up to a service tech at some point. Unfortunately it's not easy for me to get my car to them being some miles away.

The windows only fog when moving. They will mostly clear up when you stop (and keep the defrost running).

It was warmer today. Tonight i started the car and ran defrost while it sat, all was fine. (Usually in the morning I just start it up and go - it is in an unfinished garage, so protected but cold) Started down the road and it didn't do bad. Got in to neighboring town and they were starting to fog. I stayed in the car and left it running whille the wife went into the store. Front windows cleared up. So once stopped the windows will clear up whether I am in the car or not. It's just when the car is moving and the cold air is hitting the car.

On the way home the temp had dropped 3-4 degrees. Blasted the defrost all the way home and had all windows fogged up completely. Some spots fogged on the windshield.

It's just extremely frustrating because I literally have to roll down the windows to see out the side when at a stop sign.

I don't think it's anything to do with the window seals just because it is happening on all side windows, windshield and back window.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

jonmiller said:


> Update. And I'm sure I look like a real idiot asking how to defrost my windows, but I have never had a vehicle that acted like this. So anyway thought I would post this last bit of info, but just going to have to try to bring it up to a service tech at some point. Unfortunately it's not easy for me to get my car to them being some miles away.
> 
> The windows only fog when moving. They will mostly clear up when you stop (and keep the defrost running).
> 
> ...



Make sure your setting is on fresh air and not recirculating.


----------



## jonmiller (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes, i always have it on fresh air. I very rarely turn on recirculate.


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

have you checked to make sure your floor boards are not wet,because wet floor boards could cause your windows to fog over too just a thought my car windows sometimes fog over after i pull out of my garage too but usuall because the garage floor has slush and water all over it from the car. all that damp moist air gets in the car while your getting in and turning on the heat seems to make it worse for a few miles or so .


----------



## mrblanche (Dec 28, 2010)

The first thing I would do is turn on the defrost, get out of the car, open the hood, and check to see if the A/C compressor is cycling. If it's not, get back in the car and turn it on. 

Most cars automatically turn on the compressor when the control is moved to "Defrost," but I'm not sure if the new Chevys do. 

My next wild shot in the dark would be that the new window glass (sandwich glass, for noise control) may have something to do with it, although if it's not affecting everyone, that's not going to be it.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

*Weird*

Very strange indeed. My first thought was that he had the air recirculating also, but he says no. Sounds like ONE more thing Chevy missed in their *FOUR MILLION* miles of testing!

Keep us updated as to what the dealer says. I hope it's not, "they all do that" OR "you're the first person to complain about that"!


----------



## ALiCE (Jan 15, 2011)

mrblanche said:


> The first thing I would do is turn on the defrost, get out of the car, open the hood, and check to see if the A/C compressor is cycling. If it's not, get back in the car and turn it on.


The AC compressor should NOT start below 1C (about 34F), to prevent evaporator freezing, altough I saw mine runing at -5C (23F) but not below.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> ...Sounds like ONE more thing Chevy missed in their *FOUR MILLION* miles of testing!


If that was the case there would be more than just one person with this complaint.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> My first thought was that he had the air recirculating also, but he says no. Sounds like ONE more thing Chevy missed in their *FOUR MILLION* miles of testing!


What  Does your Cruze do it? Mine doesn't. So why even suggest it is a problem missed in 4 million miles of testing? And BTW, can you list the other 10 (or 5, or whatever you base you comment on) things that Chevy missed since you imply this isolated event is just another thing they missed? I am curious since my Cruze gets great millage, no noise from front or rear suspension, defrosts the windscreen well (in Wisconsin ), does well in the snow, smooth transmission, radio that is great,starts easily, comfortable heated seats, quiet cabin, great windshield wipers, nice tight body panels, rides on rough pavement better than any other car in it's class, etc.

Did I just get suckered into buying a poorly thought out car?  I don't think so.

Oops, I don't have a light around my ignition lock!!!!! Now, was that missed or left out on purpose? Don't answer, I am being rhetorical.


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

I also have the 1.8L but I have not had any problems with my windows fogging. They will frost a little if I don't have my defroster above the second fan speed when the temps get below 0 F. This last week of 20-30 F I haven't had any problems keeping my windows clear. I have noticed that the floor/defrost split does not work well for keeping the windows clear.

I hope the thermostat TSB fixes the issue. As for mileage, I am about the same. 28-30 mpg depending on the temp and gas I purchase. I did manage 32 mpg last week when we got above freezing a few days.

Good luck.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

gunner22 said:


> . This last week of 20-30 F I haven't had any problems keeping my windows clear.


Same here (temps 15 F) with no problems with defrosting.


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

same here cold temps no fogging prob with mine either and ive had mine since the 2nd week in dec ,i cant believe some of the things that are being posted on here about the cruze i wonder if these people who are complaining about the cruze even own one ,


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

cruze 2011 said:


> same here cold temps no fogging prob with mine either and I have had mine since the 2nd week in Dec ,


I had a 1998 Acura. Darn, that thing would fog up and ice all the time. I took into the dealer and they found nothing wrong. It was a great car, except when it got really cold.  The Cruze is so much better in every way.


----------



## lorik (Feb 17, 2011)

I have the exact same problem with my Cruze. I have the LT Turbo. 
I live in Manitoba, Canada. The temperatures here lately have been fluctuating between -35C and +6C. 
I have to almost continuously run my rear defrost, my side windows are always fogged/frosted, as well as my windshield. If I do the same and run my defrost on high, which is really annoying, it will clear the windshield enough that I can drive. Though the bottom 6 inches or so and sides stay fogged. The windshield doesn't frost, but I have had to scrape my side windows on the inside of the car. 
Also, I have been getting a bad wet carpet smell lately that seems to be coming mostly from the passenger side floor. I am the only person who rides in my car. I have passengers maybe once a week.
I work at a GM dealership and am getting them to start looking into it for me. I have also tried every heat/fan/AC/etc combos possible, with no luck!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Is the heat warm? Maybe your thermostat is bad


----------



## KATHY (Feb 14, 2011)

I also have the LT Turbo..I live in Ontario, Canada and have the very same problem with the windows fogging. It gets really bad if you have four people in the car. I don't have it set on recirculating. I also have a problem with the rear window defroster not working. Made an earlier post and haven't heard of anyone else having this problem. Have taken it to the dealer for the defroster and they can't find anything wrong with it.


----------



## jonmiller (Dec 11, 2010)

kathy and loric - thanks for your post. I was hoping it wasn't just me.

Shawn - for me the heat definitely works, it gets so hot in my car that I have to turn the heat down to halfway.

Here nature has fixed the problem for now as temps have gone way up. So I can do no further testing. But I tried everything as well. The only thing that worked partially was to keep the defrost on full blast. After it got so hot I couldn't stand it, I would turn the heat down. It would keep the windshield clear and front-side windows mostly clear.

Someone posted earlier about wet floor mats causing the problem and I do believe that contributes. But even when all dry I had the same problem. Maybe just a little less severe.

If the guys at your dealership figure anything out, please post it.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Very strange issue. Is this an intermittent problem or has it been a constant issue? Good luck guys n gals


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I had some issues with fogging on my 2004 Cavalier when I had less than 30,000 miles on it & it seemed not much air was coming out the windshield vent(fogging in winter) or drivers side dash vents(noticeably less air blowing on driver VS passenger in summer). I had dash apart to swap stereos & noticed the door inside the dash(below center vent) that opens & closes depending on control settings had a piece of foam attached to it.

This Piece of foam had fallen almost all the way off(bad glue) blocking the main vent 1/2 of the way all the time. Re-attached & no longer had any issues. I had a two friends with the same problem on other GM cars, a 05 sunfire & 04 monte carlo. 

Who Knows if they changed the design with the Cruze, I would hope so.


----------



## lorik (Feb 17, 2011)

It was very cold and storming here yesterday. To my surprise my windows didn't fog too much. Strange, there doesn't seem to be any consistency. Not sure if the rest of you had this recall done, but right after I bought my Cruze our dealership did a thermostat recall in which the thermostat was sticking in the open position. Since then, and you're gonna think I'm crazy, the heat in my car is so freakin HOT I can barely stand to have it on sometimes! If I have the fan set higher than 2 and the heat dial any higher than about half way I cook in my car. I had the heat set on vent one day and I went to adjust the driver's side dash vent and almost burned myself on the vent itself and the fabric around it was extremely hot. Wonder if the heat being sooo hot has anything to do with the windows??? It could make more condensation, etc out of whatever moisture is in the car, just like a greenhouse does??? What do you all think


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

lorik said:


> What do you all think


My car puts out lots of heat (nice in Wisconsin) Windows never fog and I love it!


----------



## lorik (Feb 17, 2011)

The temp here right now is -17C. Just got home from going out for dinner. All the windows frosted again. Couldn't see out the sides at all. My husband hasn't been in my car for over a week and he said right away that he could smell what smelled like coolant almost. Will let them know at work at the dealership on Tuesday and see what they say. Maybe a leaking heater core


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Leaky heater core will definitely do it. Coolant smells sweet - if you want to know the smell, take the cap off of the coolant reservoir (with the engine off and COLD!) and take a wiff. Then pay attention getting in and out of the car for a similar smell.

The other silver bullet here would be the fellow with the "wet carpet" smell. Anyone with this problem should remove all of the floor mats and thoroughly check the entire carpet for wet areas. It's entirely possible there could be a leak in the body or glass sealing system somewhere that's letting water in. Good luck keeping the humidity out of the car if the carpet is wet!

Good luck with this everyone - I wondered about this when I took an LT for a test drive with my GF a few weeks ago... the car seemed to fog up quite a bit considering there was only two of us in the car, but we were only out for about 15 minutes and figured on a longer drive it would clear up.

Looking forward to updates on this issue!

EDIT: We're in Ottawa Ontario and it was about -10C and snowing when we drove the car.


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

Just wanted to chime in with another suggestion. I bought my Cruze the Saturday after Thanksgiving, and for the most part it has been pretty cool weather where I live--not really COLD, but cool. I had noticed issues with fogging inside and how it was almost impossible for the car to clear all the windows. The front would clear, and eventually the front sides, but the back of the car would never really clear. 

A couple weeks ago I was out running errands on a Saturday and had left the car in a sunny parking lot for a couple hours. When I started it up for the drive home, it was a bit warm in the car. Warm enough that for the first time since I bought the car I turned on the air conditioner. But, the car would not cool. I finally just rolled down the windows. 

The service department diagnosed my problem as a damaged condenser which had allowed all of the refrigerant to leak from the system. They replaced the condenser, recharged the system, and the air conditioner works great now. And since the system is working properly now, the window fog is cleared off all windows quickly when I turn the system on now.


----------



## lorik (Feb 17, 2011)

Just to update, the service foreman at my dealership looked at my car today. He wasn't able to find any leaks. He phoned General Motors and was told that they had one other case in Canada where it was found to be the heater core. So, they are ordering me a new heater core and will change it when the part comes in. If that doesn't fix the problem, then it may be the thermostat. Process of elimination unfortunately. If you are having this problem, please report it to your dealership so they can report it to GM. It's easier to find a solution if they get more cases of it. Will keep you all posted as to what happens.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

lorik said:


> Just to update, the service foreman at my dealership looked at my car today. He wasn't able to find any leaks. He phoned General Motors and was told that they had one other case in Canada where it was found to be the heater core. So, they are ordering me a new heater core and will change it when the part comes in. If that doesn't fix the problem, then it may be the thermostat. Process of elimination unfortunately. If you are having this problem, please report it to your dealership so they can report it to GM. It's easier to find a solution if they get more cases of it. Will keep you all posted as to what happens.


Strange... a thermostat is so much cheaper & easier to change than a heater core. You would think they would do the thermostat first.


----------



## lorik (Feb 17, 2011)

At least it's at no cost to me. They are doing the heater core first because that's what GM has found as the source in the other cases. They are having the same problems with some of the new 2011 trucks as well. The heater core is the culprit in those cases as well.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

OK then that makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

lorik said:


> At least it's at no cost to me. They are doing the heater core first because that's what GM has found as the source in the other cases. They are having the same problems with some of the new 2011 trucks as well. The heater core is the culprit in those cases as well.


I don't get all these little quirky things that are happening with a car that has been out for TWO years in over 60 countries and tested for 4 MILLION miles!!! WHY? Did they change suppliers? Are the materials different? Has the quality of the parts/items declined? Were/are the transmissions in the Cruzes in the other countries made in Austria too? This just amazes me. IF it was a BRAND NEW car, MAYBE I could see it. 

Almost every car review I've read mentions something about the shifting. I can see that mine is a little weird, but I drive moderately in the morning if it's cold and don't make jack rabbit starts, but I do see that tach go way up first thing in the morning before it shifts. Like I've said previously, my 2004 Aveo 4 speed will not NOT shift into 4th gear until I have gone several miles. That's the way that tranny is supposed to shift. I have not read the entire Cruze manual yet, so maybe there is something in there about how it's supposed to shift.

As long as my gas mileage is good, I'm not too concerned with how it shifts. If something happens, it's under warranty AND it's a lease, so it's GMs problem, not mine. I have NO clue WHY a car has to have a "learning" tranny to begin with. For years all my previous cars shifted smoothly at certain RPMs with NO problems the way they were meant to shift. What was wrong with that? I'm no engineer, but there MUST be some reason WHY they're making them like this now. Maybe it's cheaper- that would certainly fit into a CEOs dreams!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> I don't get all these little quirky things that are happening with a car that has been out for TWO years in over 60 countries and tested for 4 MILLION miles!!! WHY? Did they change suppliers? Are the materials different? Has the quality of the parts/items declined? Were/are the transmissions in the Cruzes in the other countries made in Austria too? This just amazes me. *IF it was a BRAND NEW car, MAYBE I could see it.*


GM won't tell you this in their marketing campaigns, but the North American Cruze pretty much IS a brand new car from a manufacturing standpoint. Yes, the design of the car is the same (for the most part), but the entire body structure is manufactured on brand new tooling in a new plant (Lordstown), and much of the supply chain for supplied parts will be different also. Just because the car exists elsewhere in the world does not mean the car will not experience teething problems as it matures here.



fastdriver said:


> Almost every car review I've read mentions something about the shifting. I can see that mine is a little weird, but I drive moderately in the morning if it's cold and don't make jack rabbit starts, but I do see that tach go way up first thing in the morning before it shifts. Like I've said previously, my 2004 Aveo 4 speed will not NOT shift into 4th gear until I have gone several miles. That's the way that tranny is supposed to shift. I have not read the entire Cruze manual yet, so maybe there is something in there about how it's supposed to shift.


I noticed the tranny on the LT I drove was a bit hesitant to downshitft. I too am confused at why the shifting nature of this transmission isn't better. My GF and I drove an Acura TSX (as part of the neverending search for what will be her next car), and that thing responded instantly to driver input as well as holding a lower gear a bit longer. Why can't all auto trannies work that way? Sure, it might be a "little" more fuel efficient to hold a taller gear, but generally the only time a downshift is required is when the driver puts their foot into it and needs to speed up. Just do it then! The Buick Regal 2.4L we drove was the same way; it has almost as much power as the TSX but you'd never know it as the tranny was convinced you didn't need access to it. 

Luckily if I get a Cruze it will be a 6MT Eco, not a slushbox. In my world, people who enjoy driving row their own.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> GM won't tell you this in their marketing campaigns, but the North American Cruze pretty much IS a brand new car from a manufacturing standpoint. Yes, the design of the car is the same (for the most part), but the entire body structure is manufactured on brand new tooling in a new plant (Lordstown), and much of the supply chain for supplied parts will be different also. Just because the car exists elsewhere in the world does not mean the car will not experience teething problems as it matures here.


If this is the case, then they should STOP advertising that it has been tested for 4 MILLION MILES and stop giving people a false sense of "security"! One new Cruze owner, bhunted- you can search for his messages- just got a 2nd new Cruze because his engine DIED about a week after he got it. All GM wanted to do for him was give him a new ENGINE!! It was his DEALER who stepped up to the plate and got him a NEW car! GM didn't even want the whole car back to see exactly what happened. They don't care! Just give a guy a new engine on a week old car and he should be happy???? What is wrong with them? If they get too cocky again, the next time there might be NO bailout!




> Luckily if I get a Cruze it will be a 6MT Eco, not a slushbox. In my world, people who enjoy driving row their own.


 I never heard that expression before! I don't like rowing!


----------



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

My ECO did this the first time I drove it and had some hot coffee, but hasn't done it since. Sounds like a similar issue though - I couldn't keep the front OR rear defrosted that day. I think it was just really humid, but cold outside too - that probably had an effect.


----------



## lorik (Feb 17, 2011)

Just found out that my heater core is in. Getting it changed at work on Monday. Sure hope that fixes the problem! I will say though, I am glad that I work at the dealership. I just hand my keys over in the morning and walk over to my desk and it's ready for me when I go home! Will keep you all posted as to whether it fixes it or not.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

lorik said:


> Just found out that my heater core is in. Getting it changed at work on Monday. Sure hope that fixes the problem! I will say though, I am glad that I work at the dealership. I just hand my keys over in the morning and walk over to my desk and it's ready for me when I go home! Will keep you all posted as to whether it fixes it or not.


Boy, could I have used a situation like that when I had my "award winning" 1999 Chrysler 300M! I spent more time at the dealer then I did on the road! NEVER again!


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

fastdriver said:


> If this is the case, then they should STOP advertising that it has been tested for 4 MILLION MILES and stop giving people a false sense of "security"!


It's not false. The design of the Cruze is sound, and has been around in other countries for a couple years now before it was tried out in the US. There's nothing wrong with point that out.

It IS a shame the some bugs needed to be shaken down with the intiail productions runs, but they _have_ been shaken down now.



> One new Cruze owner,


..and that's all you need to say. *One* Cruze owner had a bad engine. It's bound to happen on any car.




> If they get too cocky again, the next time there might be NO bailout!


I tell anyone who brings up the bailout: if it's a problem to you, no one is making you ride in my car... much less buy one.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> If this is the case, then they should STOP advertising that it has been tested for 4 MILLION MILES and stop giving people a false sense of "security"!


Wow, when anyone makes the exception the rule, I get worried. Dude, the car is solid. To say otherwise is a "false sense of insecurity".


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

scaredpoet said:


> It's not false. The design of the Cruze is sound, and has been around in other countries for a couple years now before it was tried out in the US. There's nothing wrong with point that out.
> 
> It IS a shame the some bugs needed to be shaken down with the intiail productions runs, but they _have_ been shaken down now.
> 
> ...


I agree every new car has bugs, TSBs, and small recalls. And they all have one or two cars out there that are going to have a major mechanical malfunction as well. It comes down to the entire line and overall I'd say the Cruze has done very well. As far as the bailout I didn't agree with it however look at post bailout. Money has been repaid, advertisements to say thanks to the American public(I saw none from Chrysler), bonuses paid out to auto workers, and the increase in quality has been very good. So I can't fault GM. Public relations, product quality, and pride in American products as a whole has been on the rise since the bailouts. And that makes me happy.


----------



## lorik (Feb 17, 2011)

Got my new heater core installed today! Looks like it was leaking a bit, there was some coolant crusted around the outside. Hopefully that fixes the window problem. Will keep you all posted!


----------



## jonmiller (Dec 11, 2010)

Definitely let me know if that works. You know, when I last cleaned my windshield, it had spots on the inside right above the defrost vent. I thought it was weird. But that would coincide with small drops of moisture being sprayed up onto the windshield.


----------



## lorik (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I had my heater core replaced a few days ago and it seems to be what the problem was! I honestly noticed a difference as soon as I started driving it. The heat in the car used to be very very hot and almost humid. Now it is a "normal" heat and not humid at all. And the smell is gone! So far I have not had one sliver of frost on my windows! They are all perfectly clear!!! It's so nice to have it fixed!!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

scaredpoet said:


> It's not false. The design of the Cruze is sound, and has been around in other countries for a couple years now before it was tried out in the US. There's nothing wrong with point that out.
> 
> It IS a shame the some bugs needed to be shaken down with the intiail productions runs, but they _have_ been shaken down now.
> 
> ...


1. IF the problems have been "shaken down", why are so many people on this forum still complaining about their erratic shifting and poor gas mileage after thousands of miles?

2. That's "one" Cruze owner that WE know about. Evidently GM knows about more because they put out a bulletin about failing engines back in NOVEMBER! Besides, if YOU just bought a brand new car and the engine died in ONE WEEK, and GM's response was to just give you a new engine instead of a NEW car, would you accept it? I wouldn't!

bhunted was lucky in his case because HIS dealer stepped up to the plate and NOT GM!

As for GM touting their "4 million" miles of testing, people here are saying that this is a DIFFERENT car than the Cruze in the other 61 countries. Thus, my statement.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

lorik said:


> Well, I had my heater core replaced a few days ago and it seems to be what the problem was! I honestly noticed a difference as soon as I started driving it. The heat in the car used to be very very hot and almost humid. Now it is a "normal" heat and not humid at all. And the smell is gone! So far I have not had one sliver of frost on my windows! They are all perfectly clear!!! It's so nice to have it fixed!!


On tonight's news, I caught the tail end of something about Cadillac, foggy windows and a resetting of the climate control or something to that effect. I was in the other room and missed it. I'll have to see if I can find an article about it.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the coolant "smell" should've 'clued' the dealership immediately as to what the problem was, because there will NEVER be any liquid coolant in the passenger compartment unless there's a leak somewhere.

...and, samething applies to a "smell" of brake fluid = leaking master cylinder.


----------



## GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer (Feb 26, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> I don't get all these little quirky things that are happening with a car that has been out for TWO years in over 60 countries and tested for 4 MILLION miles!!! WHY? Did they change suppliers? Are the materials different? Has the quality of the parts/items declined? Were/are the transmissions in the Cruzes in the other countries made in Austria too? This just amazes me. IF it was a BRAND NEW car, MAYBE I could see it.


You can get off the 4 million mile bandwagon, it's getting a little old. Point made, we really don't need to hear it again. As Blue Angel pointed out, different countries have different suppliers. Some are cross shipped. Depends on the part. 





fastdriver said:


> IAlmost every car review I've read mentions something about the shifting. I can see that mine is a little weird, but I drive moderately in the morning if it's cold and don't make jack rabbit starts, but I do see that tach go way up first thing in the morning before it shifts. Like I've said previously, my 2004 Aveo 4 speed will not NOT shift into 4th gear until I have gone several miles. That's the way that tranny is supposed to shift. I have not read the entire Cruze manual yet, so maybe there is something in there about how it's supposed to shift.
> 
> As long as my gas mileage is good, I'm not too concerned with how it shifts. If something happens, it's under warranty AND it's a lease, so it's GMs problem, not mine. I have NO clue WHY a car has to have a "learning" tranny to begin with. For years all my previous cars shifted smoothly at certain RPMs with NO problems the way they were meant to shift. What was wrong with that? I'm no engineer, but there MUST be some reason WHY they're making them like this now. Maybe it's cheaper- that would certainly fit into a CEOs dreams!


The 6T40 is a clutch to clutch transmission. At any one time you have 2 clutches applied to provide a gear. Say it's in second. You have C1234 and C26 on. As you are shifting to third, the C26 is ramping off and C35R is ramping on. So, there is alot that goes into the cal to time the 2 clutches being ramped on/off so you don't have a tie up (3 clutches on at once), the shift feel is good, and you don't burn the clutches up. A clutch to clutch trans has a different feel than any other OEM typical trans. (although Ford now uses GM's trans design)

Gen1 design can exhibit less desireable shifts when cold until reaching operating temp. 

The "learning" has do to with several factors which include driving habits and hardware variation. It's intent is to reduce fill times for shifting and self compensate for the hardware condition over time. Most OEMS have this feature today.


----------



## GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer (Feb 26, 2011)

lorik said:


> Got my new heater core installed today! Looks like it was leaking a bit, there was some coolant crusted around the outside. Hopefully that fixes the window problem. Will keep you all posted!


 
Hmm, I was going to suggest reading the owners manual, _Chapter 1, _regarding heavy breathing.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

re: transmission shifting:_ "...inform the customer..."_ works two ways: (1) tell people about something *before* they struggle with it, or (2) tell people about something *after* they struggle with it.

...guess which one of the above tends to _"...p*ss people off..."_ *less*? Especially when GM is apparently aware of the idiosynchracies before hand (since 2008)?

...duh?


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

lorik said:


> Well, I had my heater core replaced a few days ago and it seems to be what the problem was! I honestly noticed a difference as soon as I started driving it. The heat in the car used to be very very hot and almost humid. Now it is a "normal" heat and not humid at all. And the smell is gone! So far I have not had one sliver of frost on my windows! They are all perfectly clear!!! It's so nice to have it fixed!!


The recall that I heard on the news tonight was for some 2011 Buick LaCrosse and Cadillac SRX models that have a software defect that could disable the driver's ability to adjust the heating, ventilation and air conditioning and could prevent the defroster from clearing the windshield.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

lorik said:


> It's so nice to have it fixed!!


Glad to hear it! I hope this is the cause of the problem many are having and that this issue has been fed-back to the assembly plant.

Just out of curiosity, do you know the date your car was produced?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

lorik said:


> It's so nice to have it fixed!!


Glad to hear it! I hope this is the cause of the problem many are having and that this issue has been fed-back to the assembly plant.

Just out of curiosity, do you know the date your car was produced?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

WOOPS - server problem here at work. Mods, feel free to delete all the duplicates of that post!


----------



## lorik (Feb 17, 2011)

GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer said:


> Hmm, I was going to suggest reading the owners manual, _Chapter 1, _regarding heavy breathing.


Ya that's the first comment I got from the guys here at the dealership where I work! Been lots of heavy breathing in other cars and still never frosted up the windows that bad! lol I'm just glad that they found the leak and fixed the part. Was frustrating having people not believe you! I'm the one who drives my car and I would not lie about not being able to see! Hopefully other people who are having the same problem let their dealerships know so they can report it to GM. The more people who have the same issue and report it, the more likely GM is to put out the recall. I'm lucky that I have a great shop foreman here that was willing to look into it!


----------



## lorik (Feb 17, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> Glad to hear it! I hope this is the cause of the problem many are having and that this issue has been fed-back to the assembly plant.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, do you know the date your car was produced?


I'm not sure of the production date of my car, but I will try to find out and will let you know.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

lorik said:


> I'm not sure of the production date of my car, but I will try to find out and will let you know.


It might be on your service receipt. Mine is.


----------



## lorik (Feb 17, 2011)

robertbick said:


> It might be on your service receipt. Mine is.


Thanks, I'll take a look. I'm sure that my salesperson/co-worker can find out for me as well.


----------



## camarosource (Jul 19, 2011)

*TURBO the culprit??*

My mom has the EXACT same problem. Her's is a TURBO LT and I came on here looking to see if anyone else has the same problem and here it's being described to THE-T.

British Columbia Canada, 2011 Cruze Turbo LT. Bottom 6 inches of front windshield fogs up badly. 2 spots near the lower bottom center of the windshield.

We also have used ZAINO on the car and windows (anyone else with the problem use Zaino)? We have always noticed the engine bay to be STRONGLY HOT smelling and when you pop the hood you can just FEEL the huge amount of HEAT that is being made by that turbo!!


----------



## camarosource (Jul 19, 2011)

Flaw: We just noticed exactly where the fog spots come up are 2 vents. But only one side are actually cut out and the other one appears to be a decoration?

The passenger side is not cut out even tho the vent indications are there.???


----------



## Crazybeast (Oct 22, 2011)

i have the 1.4L LT and im having the same problem. Im located in Toronto and usually the drivers window and windshield get really foggy, if i dont have the (half windshield/half floor) heat going i cant see anything. Once that clears up I have to switch to the vents( ground/ middle ) to try and get the driver side visible. The passenger window never gets foggy, I use Invisible Glass but its only good for the summer... and ive tried an anti fog liquid and didnt even help at all.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Have the same problem from time to time on the front driver side window and far left of the windshield, this is of course when I'm the only one in the car. Seems to happen with the combination of being cold out and having high moisture content in the air. Goes away if I have it on max with strictly the defrost on and they clear right up. I can't stand the loudness of it though when it is on max and defrost only so when my weathertech window deflectors come in I just plan on driving with a window crack and this will eliminate any fogging.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Mine did this the first few days I had it but has stopped. Haven't changed anything in my routine and its been as cold or colder so its kinda strange.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Yup! what else can I say The driver door window gets it when I am in the car and passenger side if I am toting a passenger. Don't know if that is heat from passengers or a problem!



jonmiller said:


> Searched for this and didn't find anything, so let me know if this is a dup.
> 
> Wondering if anyone else has this problem. I live in Southeast Iowa. Been mostly in the teens and twentys morning and evening.
> 
> ...


----------



## rexdog613 (Jan 25, 2012)

*Can't see out of my Cruze - Windows Fogging*

I purchased a 2012 Chevy Cruze (LT with RS package) and picked it up on Dec.14, 2011. I really liked the car until the interior of the windows started fogging up. It was generally worse when there was more than myself in the car. With the kids in the back seat, the rear window and rear side door windows would be fogged up with condensation all the time. I have been doing alot of research trying to figure out what is going on, as GM has no TSB or current recall. Many posts to this thread are explaining similar concerns. The car had been to the dealership a couple of times in the latter part of December, and of course, couldn't determine the problem. General Motors Technical Assistance Centre (TAC) had the technician at the dealership pull all the interior carpets and seats as they thought that there was water getting in the car. Not the case. On January 12, 2012 i drove to the dealership as it was a milder, wet, snowy day and I had 4 adults in the car at lunch and the windows were fogging, yet again. And yes, I have tried all different combinations with the heat, fan, etc. with no luck. I was told I would have to keep driving the car until GM had some more documented complaints for them to investigate. So I left the dealership and got on the highway, and all but the front window initially were fogged until I merged onto the highway and had the whole windshield fog up with moisture. I was looking through a clear hole in the windshield about 8" in diameter. I turned around at the next interchange and went back to the dealership. At that point the sides and rear were still fogged, but the front had about 3/4 cleared. Although this was the worse the technician had seen since my first complaint. We thought it must be the recirculation door being stuck or not functioning. The technician removed the glove compartment and hepa filter to see the recirc door, as well as the plastic trim outside at the bottom of the windshield, below the wipers to look in. There was about a 1" gap between the air intake hole for the ventilation and the firewall or engine compartment. It appeared as there should be a part there, and we were right. The part which had never been installed on the car is called a intake duct. The part has been installed and the mechanic has been using the car to see if it still fogging or not. I pick the car up this afternoon, so I will see for myself and follow up with another post. Hopefully this missing part was the culprit. GM would lead us consumers to believe that they have never heard of this problem. I wonder if they ever read these posts?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh, they read these posts alright, and they are aware of all of the problems the Cruze is having. However, the less they have to acknowledge, the less they have to pay to fix. 

I've had my cruze for 300 miles now and haven't experienced the windows fogging like this, but I'll be keeping an eye out for this issue.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

My main complaint is just the front window. A very thick layer of moisture, depending on temperature, frozen or wet. Gonna take it to the dealership next time it does it, and take a picture for proof!


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

rexdog613 said:


> I purchased a 2012 Chevy Cruze (LT with RS package) and picked it up on Dec.14, 2011. I really liked the car until the interior of the windows started fogging up. It was generally worse when there was more than myself in the car. With the kids in the back seat, the rear window and rear side door windows would be fogged up with condensation all the time. I have been doing alot of research trying to figure out what is going on, as GM has no TSB or current recall. Many posts to this thread are explaining similar concerns. The car had been to the dealership a couple of times in the latter part of December, and of course, couldn't determine the problem. General Motors Technical Assistance Centre (TAC) had the technician at the dealership pull all the interior carpets and seats as they thought that there was water getting in the car. Not the case. On January 12, 2012 i drove to the dealership as it was a milder, wet, snowy day and I had 4 adults in the car at lunch and the windows were fogging, yet again. And yes, I have tried all different combinations with the heat, fan, etc. with no luck. I was told I would have to keep driving the car until GM had some more documented complaints for them to investigate. So I left the dealership and got on the highway, and all but the front window initially were fogged until I merged onto the highway and had the whole windshield fog up with moisture. I was looking through a clear hole in the windshield about 8" in diameter. I turned around at the next interchange and went back to the dealership. At that point the sides and rear were still fogged, but the front had about 3/4 cleared. Although this was the worse the technician had seen since my first complaint. We thought it must be the recirculation door being stuck or not functioning. The technician removed the glove compartment and hepa filter to see the recirc door, as well as the plastic trim outside at the bottom of the windshield, below the wipers to look in. There was about a 1" gap between the air intake hole for the ventilation and the firewall or engine compartment. It appeared as there should be a part there, and we were right. The part which had never been installed on the car is called a intake duct. The part has been installed and the mechanic has been using the car to see if it still fogging or not. I pick the car up this afternoon, so I will see for myself and follow up with another post. Hopefully this missing part was the culprit. GM would lead us consumers to believe that they have never heard of this problem. I wonder if they ever read these posts?


Wow so basically it was pulling cabin air in instead of fresh air because someone forgot the intake duct. That's pretty messed up. Anyone else with the fogging up issue needs to have their dealer check this.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I tried this 2nite and it worked well for me also. Thx 4 the tip. 



shawn672 said:


> Not sure if this will help however...
> To turn on defrost mode, set the temperature gauge to anything except the hottest (aka not all the way to the right, but one click/notch above).
> 
> This sometimes helps me


----------



## rexdog613 (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes, I'm not a mechanic, but it looks like that is what was happening. I have been dealing with GM Customer Care (kind of an oxymoron) as the lady I spoke with was quite dismissive. Even failed to call me back when promised. I have had to chase them to get an update up until today. So I picked the car up this afternoon, as I wasn't getting anywhere with GM or their regional manager who was assigned to the complaint, and the dealership wanted the loaner back, as GM was saying the car was repaired and wouldn't pay anymore for the loaner car. I have said all along that I didn't want the car back until someone from GM gave me confirmation in writing that the car (fogging/condensation problem) was fixed. Oddly enough, they won't provide me with anything regarding my request. They want me to drive the car and see if it is fixed. Seems they are willing to gamble with lives (as I couldn't see when the windshield fogged up)as opposed to doing their jobs and standing behind their product. Oh yeah, when I picked up the car, there were a number of vinyl pieces that had screwdriver gouges, scratches that weren't there before they gutted the interior including the whole dash assembly. Before I left I brought this to their attention and they have ordered a good majority of the vinyl pieces from the front seats forward. They will take upwards of a week to come in, and then back into the shop to replace. I feel like I am now the proud owner of a car that is about 3 years old, not one that is a month old. I have completely lost faith in GM and this so called "world tested" car.


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

rexdog613 said:


> Yes, I'm not a mechanic, but it looks like that is what was happening. I have been dealing with GM Customer Care (kind of an oxymoron) as the lady I spoke with was quite dismissive. Even failed to call me back when promised. I have had to chase them to get an update up until today. So I picked the car up this afternoon, as I wasn't getting anywhere with GM or their regional manager who was assigned to the complaint, and the dealership wanted the loaner back, as GM was saying the car was repaired and wouldn't pay anymore for the loaner car. I have said all along that I didn't want the car back until someone from GM gave me confirmation in writing that the car (fogging/condensation problem) was fixed. Oddly enough, they won't provide me with anything regarding my request. They want me to drive the car and see if it is fixed. Seems they are willing to gamble with lives (as I couldn't see when the windshield fogged up)as opposed to doing their jobs and standing behind their product. Oh yeah, when I picked up the car, there were a number of vinyl pieces that had screwdriver gouges, scratches that weren't there before they gutted the interior including the whole dash assembly. Before I left I brought this to their attention and they have ordered a good majority of the vinyl pieces from the front seats forward. They will take upwards of a week to come in, and then back into the shop to replace. I feel like I am now the proud owner of a car that is about 3 years old, not one that is a month old. I have completely lost faith in GM and this so called "world tested" car.


Really? Quit your complaining. GM has been this way for 25 years. Consumer reports continually rates them low on quailty and dependability. You can not sit here and tell me you are blind sided by everything that is happening with your car and the customer service level that you are getting.

I have not had a problem with this fogging issue.

You said you got the car back but have not provided us if replacing this "intake duct" has fixed your issue


----------



## rexdog613 (Jan 25, 2012)

Gdubs said:


> Really? Quit your complaining. GM has been this way for 25 years. Consumer reports continually rates them low on quailty and dependability. You can not sit here and tell me you are blind sided by everything that is happening with your car and the customer service level that you are getting.
> 
> I have not had a problem with this fogging issue.
> You said you got the car back but have not provided us if replacing this "intake duct" has fixed your issue




First off, I have to thank Gdubs for bringing to my attention that I'm coming off as complaining. I thought these forums were for people like myself to discuss their issues and exchange info. Maybe I was wrong. Anyways, to answer your question, I have had the car since last evening, have been in the car on 4 seperate occasions since, drove approximately 250 km and it would seem that by installing the missing part, has corrected the fogging issue. The temperature was around -1C this evening and all was good. I would suggest to anyone who has purchased a 2012 cruze and has been experiencing similar issues, to have their dealership check to see if the intake duct is missing. If nothing else, report the concern as they were telling me they only 3 reports including my own about the fogging windows. This unfortunately is not enough for them to look into the "why" this is happening. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will no longer be an issue for me.
I'm curious to know why you (Gdubs) would be reading a thread about fogging windows on the cruze when you haven't experienced this issue firsthand. Seems a little strange, but maybe I'm just "_complaining"._


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

rexdog613 said:


> First off, I have to thank Gdubs for bringing to my attention that I'm coming off as complaining. I thought these forums were for people like myself to discuss their issues and exchange info. Maybe I was wrong. Anyways, to answer your question, I have had the car since last evening, have been in the car on 4 seperate occasions since, drove approximately 250 km and it would seem that by installing the missing part, has corrected the fogging issue. The temperature was around -1C this evening and all was good. I would suggest to anyone who has purchased a 2012 cruze and has been experiencing similar issues, to have their dealership check to see if the intake duct is missing. If nothing else, report the concern as they were telling me they only 3 reports including my own about the fogging windows. This unfortunately is not enough for them to look into the "why" this is happening. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will no longer be an issue for me.
> I'm curious to know why you (Gdubs) would be reading a thread about fogging windows on the cruze when you haven't experienced this issue firsthand. Seems a little strange, but maybe I'm just "_complaining"._


Because I read everything on this forum. Every post that comes across while I sit here at work.

You sound like a 13 yo girl who isnt getting their way with their parents. This is the world we live in. Customer service is at all time lows. GM is known for cheap quality cars. Just because GM says the Cruze is their way of showing everyone they are turning around doesnt mean its true.
You are right, this forum, like all forums, are to exchange information, not to sit on a cry and whine because your not getting your way.
This is the way dealerships operate. They can not garuntee you that the problem is solved because they dont know. It is a guessing game. Their is no way to be 100% sure that the problem is fixed. This is an new car to market in the United States.
I think your demand for a letter stating that the car is 100% fixed is quite childish and I am not surprised they refused to give it to you. Be thankful that they continue to work with you throughout the whole ordeal and that they give you a loaner while they continue to narrow the possibilites down.


----------



## rexdog613 (Jan 25, 2012)

Gdubs said:


> Because I read everything on this forum. Every post that comes across while I sit here at work.
> 
> You sound like a 13 yo girl who isnt getting their way with their parents. This is the world we live in. Customer service is at all time lows. GM is known for cheap quality cars. Just because GM says the Cruze is their way of showing everyone they are turning around doesnt mean its true.
> You are right, this forum, like all forums, are to exchange information, not to sit on a cry and whine because your not getting your way.
> ...


Well, thats about the response i was expecting. You say you are read all these forums as you sit at work. Sounds like your job is working for General Motors. That's just the way I see it.


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

rexdog613 said:


> Well, thats about the response i was expecting. You say you are read all these forums as you sit at work. Sounds like your job is working for General Motors. That's just the way I see it.


................................................... is this an insult?


----------



## rexdog613 (Jan 25, 2012)

Gdubs said:


> ................................................... is this an insult?


No, it's not an insult, more of an observation. Unlike yourself, I'm not in the habit of calling strangers 13 year old girls, on a car forum. I'm sure there are sites out there you can use for those purposes.
For those Cruze owners out there (with fogging window issues), it is -2C here this morning and freezing rain. If the interior of my windows were going to fog anymore, today would be the day. I'm sure the installed intake duct solved the problem for my Cruze, however, I will provide comment as my driving the car has been limited since picking it up from the dealership, and the weather is comparable to the day I experienced the whole interior of the car windows fogging.


----------



## wallbngr (Feb 2, 2012)

montgom626 said:


> Easy 36 mpg at 65 mph on level freeway, no snow in Southeast Wisconsin in 2LT with 1.4LT. I suspect I will be getting 40+ in summer with summer gas.


I have the same engine (RS package) The best I can do is 33 MPG I drive in Northern Montana on a Two lane New Hyway .65 Mph But there is one difference it is the elevation I live at 4800 ft and drive 48 mi one way ., I drive 100 verticle feet in that mileage


----------



## 723marie (Mar 6, 2012)

i live in new york am having the same problems took the car 2011 chevy cruze to 2 different dealers.. first one said i was breathing to hard in the car.. saw all my windows fogging up.. you could even reach the stickers that were on the car.. the second dealer saw the problem said the car should be doing this.. have called gm many times.. was told the car was supposed to do this.. get real.. i can't see out the windows when it does this.. ITS A SAFETY ISSUE.. no one will help.. i will never lease another gm product...


----------



## RAW2U (Jul 31, 2012)

We now have been having moisture inside the front windshield and rear window after my wife parks the car for the day at work only.So bad she has to wait several minutes before she can drive.Our 2012 RS 1.4 has been good till now.We keep it in our garage and she has no issues ever leaving from the house while the car has been stored .Only having issues when the car is out in the elements of the WEST coast.
Has anyone else had similar issues


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

anyone tried rainx defroster spray for interior. i heard it makes a big diffrence, i know the product you apply on the windshield is amazing stuff and i swear by it


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Keep those windows clean. All new cars degas some of the chemicals used in the manufacturing process for all the plastic and cloth found in a car's interior. This makes a film that builds up on the windows, and moisture clings to it. It might be that whatever Chevy uses to make this car's interior "greener and healthier" is particularly attractive to moisture when it's on the windows. 

That reminds me, time to clean my windows again. 10 minutes with a microfiber and a can of Stoner's Invisible Glass works well.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

I've used it in the past on my last vehicle and it did the job (rainX anti-fog)

I was about to go and buy some tomorrow, because now that cooler weather is here, I too am having fogging. 
I just can't remember if the product is 'tint friendly'. You will want to check this out if you have tinted windows.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah I know stoners invisible glass is tint safe; not a 100% on the rainx anti fog.

I used it last year before I put my tints on. Works pretty well. Ill have to look it up.

Edit* a lot of people are saying no for the rain x anti fog on tint

Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## RAW2U (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok let me get this.
Some of you use products on the inside windows to prevent moister from SHOWING up.I have never ever used anything on the inside of any car to prevent moisture from showing up.This does nothing but stop it from showing on the windows.Were is the moisture coming from? 
Just a few months ago I repaired my neighbours Equinox which had been to the dealer 5 times for a smell.They gave up on the deal and lived with it.Well till she opened the door and the rear door ledge had water sitting in it.This led to me completely gutting the Equinox right to the from seats.Every thing was in the garage. Upon removing the rear carpet the water was 4 inches deep in the spare tire location.With 2 inches all the way up to under the front seats.
This vehicle is a garage kept vehicle and washed and vacuumed every weekend, but they had been doing some reno and the week it sat out front. We had a lot of rain that week.
Repair turned out to be a recall! they never got! A lot of joint repairs needed to be checked for sealant around the rear hatch.Plus holes were found in the turn signal area that allowed water to come from the drip edge around the light and run direct inside the rear compartment.
Anyway after 4 days of drying out the Equinox replacing all the underlay-ment ,carpet repairing all the leaks I could find( tested with 2 garden hoses left running while 2 of us were inside checking and finding locations needing repair) grinding some areas to get a good bond for sealant.

Does anyone have any found issues with water penetration into the 2012 CRUZE.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

None that I know about. I recently gutted the trunk for a potential mod that's still on the back burner until warmer weather, and found no water or even condensation in the trunk. 

There have been a few reports of improper windshield sealant, but those were not linked to water penetration in the interior. 

The only other cause of water getting into the interior is the heater core leaking, which was more of a 2011 issue, although some 2012's were affected also. That'll definitely cause the windows to fog.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

RAW2U said:


> Does anyone have any found issues with water penetration into the 2012 CRUZE.


There was a known problem with early production '11 Cruzen. During body assembly, there were instances of sealant not being completely applied in the area of the rear taillight cavities where two body pieces were joined. That allowed water to enter the trunk and collect in the spare tire well. The affected cars were repaired and the problem has not been heard about since. It was an assembly line goof that you could chalk up to learning curve.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

RAW2U said:


> We now have been having moisture inside the front windshield and rear window after my wife parks the car for the day at work only.So bad she has to wait several minutes before she can drive.Our 2012 RS 1.4 has been good till now.We keep it in our garage and she has no issues ever leaving from the house while the car has been stored .Only having issues when the car is out in the elements of the WEST coast.
> Has anyone else had similar issues



RAW2U,
I would recommend that you have your dealer look into this for you. They would be in the best position to get this issue addressed. Please keep me posted on the progress with your dealer and if you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

You can help the fogging problem by applying some rain-x to the inside of the windshield. I had such a bad problem in my mom's grand-am when I lived in Kansas. Nothing I did helped (defrost, wiping, windows rolled up/down, heat/cold, etc). Rain-x helped a ton.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

723marie said:


> i live in new york am having the same problems took the car 2011 chevy cruze to 2 different dealers.. first one said i was breathing to hard in the car.. saw all my windows fogging up.. you could even reach the stickers that were on the car.. the second dealer saw the problem said the car should be doing this.. have called gm many times.. was told the car was supposed to do this.. get real.. i can't see out the windows when it does this.. ITS A SAFETY ISSUE.. no one will help.. i will never lease another gm product...


We're sorry that you are encountering some difficulties in getting this addressed, 723marie. If we can look into anything for you, please don't hesitate to get in touch with us via private message (include your name, the last 8 digits of your VIN, and contact information). 

Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

I believe the simple truth is; Fogging is what you get when the vents are blowing in antifreeze vapors. The latest factory bulletin for antifreeze smell list several new seals for the hvac system.


----------



## Chevydriver2012 (Jan 2, 2013)

I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze and I am having horrible problems with my woindows frosting while I'm driving they will not unthaw, they just frost worse and worse. Also, the windshield gets frosted on the inside when it's cold out and is very difficult to unthaw.


----------



## muzklovr18 (Jan 31, 2013)

I also have a 1.8 turbo 6 spd and I just made an appointment at my dealer for windows fogging when raining no matrer what the outside temp is. I should not have to use my defroster every time it rains to keep my front two windows and windshield from fogging up????? it is strange and I have not had another car that has done this THey are going to check my front doors seals etc this week to see why its happening. It only happens when there is precipitation, but at all temps. i.e. rain at 60 degrees or snow at 34 degrees. I am baffled at this. I also dont get the expected fuel mileage out of mine. Slightly disappointed about that


----------



## muzklovr18 (Jan 31, 2013)

cruze 2011 said:


> same here cold temps no fogging prob with mine either and ive had mine since the 2nd week in dec ,i cant believe some of the things that are being posted on here about the cruze i wonder if these people who are complaining about the cruze even own one ,


I do own one and I am having that issue with my windows fogging.\


----------



## Stimlad (Dec 10, 2014)

Just to add to this thread, I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze LT 1.4 with 45000 miles on it. This is my first winter with it. And just like most here, my windows are fogging and frosting up on the inside on my morning drive to work when the temps are cold (I live in Minnesota). I've had my car into the Chevy dealership where i bought it twice for this problem. The first time they replaced the water pump (which was a recall anyway). The second time they couldn't find out what the problem was. And, left me with the solution to "let me car run for 15 minutes every morning before I leave for work)... My car sits in a garage at night. And, on very cold mornings i usually let it run about 5 - 10 mins before i leave to begin with. I'm pretty dissapointed that it seems I'm stuck with this problem now. I truly hope the rest of you with this problem get it resolved as some have. Cheers!


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

Just about all of the vehicles I've had have fogged up bad on occasion on the inside. Sometimes for days until I get the mositure out of the cabin by whatever means.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Green said:


> Just about all of the vehicles I've had have fogged up bad on occasion on the inside. Sometimes for days until I get the mositure out of the cabin by whatever means.


Right and it doesn't help most people have always used there heater incorrectly, turning the fan up all the way on a cold engine. On a normal sized engine this would just lengthen warm up times, on the cruze it will keep the engine from ever warming up all the way, ever. 

That's why I leave my heater fan on 2 most of the time, would much rather have 220F heat on fan 2 than fight to maintain 165-180F on higher fan speeds.


----------



## Stimlad (Dec 10, 2014)

I have to differ with the last two comments. I have driven a Hyundia Elantra, Dodge Stratus, Ford Escort all the same route to work in the winter time. Even including the loaner car I got which is a 2014 Chevy Cruze. None of them have done this. Keep in mind this is after driving down the interstate about 10 mile when the car is already warm. And, like other people have stated, my windows have frosted to the point that I cannot see out them.


----------



## billbo (Oct 9, 2012)

My windows fog on my 2012 1.4, has been since ownership the last 2 years. I have the oem rug carpits and i've been getting snow stuck on them so maybe thats where the moisture is coming from? Any solutions? 

I received 2 different letters from Chevy in the last 2 days, regarding my safety emissions has a known problem, and the battery wires may not be connected properly - resulting in error messages. I actually received one of these error messages last summer, hasn't happened since though.

The plastic window cover behind the side windows is coming off a bit.

I bought my car brand new and after 6 months of use the heating fan, it would make a noise as if bearings or something was revolving around. Brought my car into the dealership, and they're going to fix that. 

Car is also going to get the steering wheel fixed, due to the tsb on glitchy/sticking steering wheel.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes, fan setting 3/4 for 2011-2012 MY 4/6 for 2013-2015 MY and 6/8 in LTZ will be the most you should be at after the car warms up. keeping the engine cold hurts your MPG and also delay your intentions of cooling the car. Also make sure the cowl under the wipers is free of snow and leaves. I usually avoid conversations when the car is warming up so i'm not breathing hard on the windows. I had similar issues in my 3100 Buick where you figure a V6 would put out enough heat.


----------



## Copper116 (Feb 24, 2018)

I read somewhere that behind the glove box is the dampers for the HVAC system. You remove the glove box (easy); remove the cabin air filter. On the left of the filter housing is a cam gear (black plastic) that is supposed to open and close the dampers for outside air or inside air. Mine was, as they described; stuck on recirculate! I tried turning the damper cam back and forth till it opened properly as demanded. After a few days it went back to recirculate. Soooooo, I again opened up the glove box area and this time, I moved the came till the dampers were on fresh outside air. Then I used a thin zip tie to lock the cam in place so it won't go into recirculate. It's worked fine ever since. I also heard that replacing the servo motor for the damper cam is cheap and easy but I didn't see anyway to make it a easy repair. That area is very tight and hard to get into. Good luck.


----------



## d0nrickt (Aug 6, 2018)

I have the two fog patches on the outside but I also have lots of moisture on the dash which seems to becoming from the vent just above the speaker I own 2014 LTZ and I have taken to the dealership and they do not seem to acknowledge any problems.


----------

